# My Tribute to Beau



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow it will be 3 weeks since I set my dear Beau free from his cancer pain. I thought I would share with you the tribute I wrote about Beau for my obedience training club's newsletter. 

My Amazing Mr. Beaujangles​2001 to Jan 17, 2011​ 
Beau’s incredible spirit has prompted me to tell you this story about an amazing relationship with an amazing dog. 
On May 17 2007 I met 6 year old Beau, then called Maxim, at his foster home. His owner had turned him into the shelter where he was rescued by GRCGLA. I knew when I met him that he was special. The foster home where he stayed had several rowdy Goldens running around and among them was Beau, regal and happy with a tail that never stopped wagging. His winning personality was so confident and gentle that nothing phased him among all the commotion. He won me over in an instant. His foster called him Mr. Perfect and perfect he was.
Initially I was looking for a Golden to show in obedience but I couldn't pass on Beau, even though I discovered a few days later that he had femoral head osteotomies on both hips that would prevent him from jumping. He had won my heart and his funny little uneven gait couldn’t change that. So off we went to my little house, where he was soon to meet his new sister, Baylee. Beau strutted in, said his fond hellos, settled in the corner with his tail banging on the floor as if to claim his spot. He was perfect, truly perfect.
Beau’s happy, cheery personality was the opposite of his new found sister and brought a new element to my home. There was never a moment when his tail ceased to wag and his willingness to please was written all over his face. 
After managing his initial skin and weight issues Beau and I set upon the journey of becoming a team and within a year Beau had learned the elements of novice obedience and rally. Beau was a joy to train and in the ring his eyes sparkled. My friends and I called him the “rally king” because he literally danced in the ring. My special boy lived up to his name Mr. Beaujangles Dancin On A Wim CD, RN, ASCA CD
Beau was a star in the ring but his true star quality was in the friendship and cheer he brought to my home and to everyone he met. Beau danced with happiness about the simplest of things. His laughing eyes invited you to join him. There was never a moment that was not pure joy even as he struggled with osteosarcoma. Beau taught me more than I could have possibly taught him in the almost 4 years that he graced my home. His wise, gentle spirit will reside forever in my heart. 
 There is an empty space in my kitchen today as Beau’s body no longer served him but my heart remains full for having known such an amazing dog. 
Beau was truly a star. Look to the sky and you will see Beau’s star shining brightly


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to Beau. I'm fairly new here so I hardly new anything about him. I'm glad I got to read this and know what a great dog he was before he passed. We all miss you Beau; I'm sure you are playing at the bridge with my Ginger.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A beautiful tribute....reaching for a tissue now.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What an amazing joy Beau bought to your life, thankyou so much for sharing your story and bond with Beau.So sorry he is no longer with you, thinking of you.
RIP Beautiful Beau.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to an amazing dog. Thank you for sharing the joy that your dancing Beau brought into your life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Your tribute is fitting for Beau who was an amazing dog with a beautiful spirit.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Beau. Thank you for sharing his story and his last journey with us. His battle and your brave and heartfelt efforts to give him dignity to the very end is a great example for us. HUGS.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you to everyone for the support and love extended to me and my Beau during his final days. Your kindness gave me the strength to make the most loving decision for Beau.
This morning I could picture him dancing and prancing as I prepared my other dogs' breakfast. It was a lovely memory...

It's hard to believe he has been gone 3 weeks today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beau's lovely and loving spirit has always shown through in your posts. He just exuded good cheer and pure happiness.

I know how much you miss and am so sorry he is gone, but he brought many a smile to me and I thank you and him for that.:smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You wrote a beautiful tribute to your amazing boy. Those memories will sustain you till you see Beau again. That is what helps me go on as I miss my Selka so.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Beau's lovely and loving spirit has always shown through in your posts. He just exuded good cheer and pure happiness.
> 
> I know how much you miss and am so sorry he is gone, but he brought many a smile to me and I thank you and him for that.:smooch:


I am sooo glad Beau's stories brought a smile to you and hopefully to others. Thank-you for telling me that.
Writing about Beau was so helpful to me in saying good-bye to my friend even when I doubted that he really had cancer. Beau would be so glad to know he made others happy and I was glad to be able to share his loving spirit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Thank you so very much for sharing Beau with us.
I know he is playing with Snobear and Smooch, as we speak.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to your boy - keep on dancing Beau


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a beautiful tribute to Beau. A special boy that brought special love to your home.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm heading off to the park with Baylee and Baxter. I know Beau will be there in spirit.
One of the times I really feel the absence of Beau is as we drive to the park to play. Beau so loved going to the park where he would dance and prance to his heart's delight.
Baylee is adjusting but I can tell she is missing her buddy. Time continues to heal us all as I remember so many good times with my friend.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Some days is is just too quiet with out Beau to greet me at the door...

There is such an empty space. I think Baylee and Baxter feel it too.

Love you, Beau....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

Andrea

I so relate to what you are saying about it being quiet and missing Beau.
I felt the same way after we lost Snobear and then Smooch 9 mos. later.
I couldn't stand the quiet and the silence!
I KNOW BEAU IS WITH YOU IN SPIRIT!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> I so relate to what you are saying about it being quiet and missing Beau.
> I felt the same way after we lost Snobear and then Smooch 9 mos. later.
> ...


Beau was the one who would bark with unbridled joy as soon as my car drove up in the driveway even before I put my key in the door lock.
I am also certain he kept an intruder from getting into my home with his barking when the burglar broke out some windows while I was out. He kept my home safe just by making noise.

Beau does continue to be with me in spirit. I gently touch his photo hanging on my wall as I pass by to let him know he is in my heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute of your Beau. I know the feeling of that one pup being extra special. My Beau was the same way. They are both running and playing at the bridge together. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I just love that picture of Beau!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It has been 6 short weeks since I said good-bye to my wonderful Beau. Sometimes my heart feels heavy but mostly I smile when I remember his laughing eyes and beautiful spirit. Tonight my tears flow softly as I remember the final months of his amazing life.
Beau I miss you but my home is a better place for sharing it with you and your gentle spirit.

This is the photo I have hanging over my kitchen table. It is one of my favorites. Sometimes, like tonight it brings me to tears to look into his happy face. You are missed dear Beau....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

that is such a beautiful tribute to your beautiful guy! I love that favorite picture of Beau. His eyes actually seem to dance. I've wondered how you were doing. I know it is terribly difficult without him! You both fought such a brave fight together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mr. Beaujangles of the dancing eyes, dancing feet and oh so dancing heart.
I am sorry for your pain, but so surely understand and agree that they are always in our hearts.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you Coppers Mom and Princess Di for understanding. Your words are so kind.
Knowing that Beau touched the hearts of many eases the loss of Beau. I know his spirit remains and I am better for having known such a special pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Mr. Beaujangles will always be in my heart!
I just love that picture of him!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I believe we are all better for you allowing us to get to know Beau. He was a very special boy and his pictures and stories always brought a smile to my face. I love that wonderful picture of beautiful smiling Beau.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Shine Bright Sweet Star ~ And Play Hard


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

sharlin said:


> Shine Bright Sweet Star ~ And Play Hard


Thank-you so much for the bridge picture of Beau!!! It brought tears to my eyes it is so beautiful....Beau would be so proud.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Thank-you so much for the bridge picture of Beau!!! It brought tears to my eyes it is so beautiful....Beau would be so proud.


Beau & Java and everyone recent have been added at www.skylersfriends.com No matter where any of you go as long as you can access the internet you can always check in on you kids and say HI.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you SO MUCH for all you do for our Fur Kids and us!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It has been 2 months since my Beau left us....

Boy I wish for a minute I could see his jolly face and special happy dance. His time with my family was too short. 
When I grab the leash to take Baylee and Baxter out I see Beau's leash still hanging on the hook and just for a moment I can picture his sparkling eyes as he waited to eagerly join us at the park.

I have a few videos of my dear Beau but I can't watch them...yet...the sadness of his loss is too great. Yet his joyfulness lives strongly in my heart.

It seems I don't have a lot to say these days. It gave me great joy to be able to share Beau with everyone on the forum. Well, now Beau's special spirit is pnly a memory and the difficulty of the four months of his cancer diagnosis is too hard to think about so.... I felt the need to post on Beau's tribute page just to remember and to shed a tear as I think of him. I think it has taken me these two months to really let his loss come to the surface. Oh how it still hurts and oh how I miss his happy days.....

I know his star is still shining brightly...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Mr. Beau, we all miss you so very much. Hope you are having fun with my girls. XXOO


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugsssss. I so know how you are feeling. It would have been Lucy's birthday on Wednesday. I am going to buy a cake. 

I tried to watch some videos last night but ended up crying my eyes out. 

Although Beau is gone ... You will never forget him... Nor will I
How are Baylee and Baxter doing?

Lots and lots of hugs to you. 

Take care

Lucy's mum, Tracy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

All of the words you've written about Beau are just beautiful!!
I know the pain very well. I wish I could have met Beau!

Beau was SENT to you for a reason, so he could be loved and you could love him.

How are Baylee and Baxter doing?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's been 5 months today for me and it still hurts.

They do bring so much love and joy to our lives and I am so grateful for that, but the sorrow is there too. I saw grief described as a wave and it is true. There are peaks and valleys.

Beau had the sweetest smile and looked like such a happy, happy boy. He was adorable and I am so sorry your time together was so short.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too relate to all of you. I am having happy times with Sasha and Gunnie but miss my Selka so. I broke down and sobbed last night looking at his Puppy Book. His birthday is next week. My heart goes out to all of you who miss your pups so.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think we ever stop missing them. Next week is Kosmo's birthday and we will celebrate and have fun, but I know I will also have tears as it is the same week as Sundance's birthday. It's been 2 years and I still often think of that special boy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all your kind thoughts. Your support is so special because I know so many of you understand....
The ups and downs can be so tricky to get through, but then it just means that our pups were so special to all of us.

For those who asked: Baylee is doing well. She continues to have some "older dog" moments but for the most part she is doing well. Baxter is such a silly boy and sweet as can be. He is so easy to live with and a joy to have around. Both of them are adjusting to Beau's absence. Baylee misses Beau the most as they were together the longest and the best of friends. Baylee has become more crabby but seems to be learning to be without her buddy. 
Thanks again for your thoughts and wishes since this started with Beau seven months ago. That was when Beau was first diagnosed with that dreadful osteosarcoma....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for all of the pain and loss of beautiful Beau. For all the joy and love that they bring into our lives, it is so difficult when they leave. I'm so glad that you have Baylee and Baxter to help.


----------

